# if your up right now check this out



## Bubba Bear (Dec 20, 2006)

right now and for the next 2 hrs on the History chanel they are doing a story on ilegal drugs....I am a history buff and love the History chanel ....I have beem watching this story for 15 minutes and its great...so if your awake you should turn on the history chanel....


----------



## Bubba Bear (Dec 20, 2006)

I dont know if snyone watched but it was very educating........to outlaw taking drugs is realy against the constitution........if yall ever see it on again I would highly recomend you see it.......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2006)

Bubba Bear said:
			
		

> I dont know if snyone watched but it was very educating........to outlaw taking drugs is realy against the constitution........if yall ever see it on again I would highly recomend you see it.......


*Whats up Bubba Bear. That was on a month or so ago and was great. I would agree if you have never seen it be sure and check it out. :aok: *


----------



## Bubba Bear (Dec 20, 2006)

hey grunt...I started my vacation yesterday...I have 19 days off before I have to go back...doing some work around the house then the wife an I are heading up to Virginia for a week..........so I am up late reformating my laptop to take on the trip.......I did tape the documentry.....


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 27, 2006)

yea man they play those things every few months...its called illegal drugs and how they got that way...they have one for cocaine, marijuana, and lsd


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah i have them all tivo'ed


----------



## Droster (Jan 21, 2007)

Ive only seen the Coke one. I really wanna see the marijuana one.


----------



## Bojok (Jan 21, 2007)

Here Droster iv'e got it for ya
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJr7a7aqEvE
Here are a couple other good video's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdGGVn5dMN8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JiBPmegslc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQNKa0aScck

:bong: :smoke1: :ccc: :48: :bong2: :bongin: :joint:


----------



## Brouli (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks BOJOK thats what i was trying to find


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jan 22, 2007)

hey thanx for the links that stuff was very interesting:bongin:  makes me want to grow grow and grow lol


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 7, 2007)

Your links are removed now, think you could shoot me an email with em'

How else could i see those?


----------



## Bojok (Mar 7, 2007)

TheHistory channel  probably took them off because of all the copyright infringement things happening with you tube. I'll see if I can find them somewhere else and if I do I'll post them to this thread........


----------

